# Ghost après déconnexion ssh



## clampin (10 Octobre 2006)

Salut,

Ce matin j'ai accédé à mon mac via ssh, et la connexion chez mes parents s'est coupée. Du coup, je me retrouve avec un "ghost". 


```
[davidremacle ~/]$ who
davidrem console  Oct 10 12:08 
davidrem ttyp0    Oct 10 10:38 (22.153-243-81.ad)
davidrem ttyp2    Oct 10 12:09
```

j'ai beau arrêté ssh et le redémarré, le fantôme est encore là....

Comment s'en débarrasser sans devoir redémarré ?


----------



## bompi (10 Octobre 2006)

Pour voir les connexions ssh en train, ceci devrait t'aider :
	
	



```
ps auxwww | grep  -i [s]sh
```
Tu peux aussi regarder les sessions _bash_ actives en faisant :
	
	



```
ps auxwww | grep -i [b]ash
```
. Cela devrait t'aider &#224; d&#233;cider qui zigouiller en plein vol.


----------

